# Just for funs



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> This is what it's like de-burring a golden retriever.
> 
> Yes, every time they go running around outside, but really - No fuss.


Lubricate that Retriever! 
It really helps.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Lubricate that Retriever!
> It really helps.


I spritz the ends with something so they don't get raggedy, but quite honestly do not need detangler with mine. The burrs brush right out!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> I spritz the ends with something so they don't get raggedy, but quite honestly do not need detangler with mine. The burrs brush right out!


It depends on the burrs. Jake has a fairly short coat but cockle burrs can be a real pain. Texas has some bad ones too, not sure what they are called.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> It depends on the burrs. Jake has a fairly short coat but cockle burrs can be a real pain. Texas has some bad ones too, not sure what they are called.


Literally a pain. 

I use my metal comb and sometimes spritz with coconut oil to get them out fast. 

Jovi in the video is fine with any burs and does not tend to be thin skinned, but my other one does dislike scratchies.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Megora said:


> I use my metal comb and sometimes spritz with coconut oil to get them out fast.


Same principle. Applying it before taking a dog where there are burrs prevents many from sticking.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Same principle. Applying it before taking a dog where there are burrs prevents many from sticking.


I've heard that from Shelly and others.

My dogs would have to be constantly lathered with oils (cowboy magic, etc) this time of the year, because every time I let them outside, they come in with sparse to heavy covering. Fortunately with a slicker brush and their coats (not soft and fuzzy like spay coats), it comes right out and my dogs are nice and clean at the end of the day.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

This is my April after going on a trail ride with us at our local state park. We ride the horse on the trails, but she is off leash and I let her run ahead and in big circles around us so she doesn’t just stay on the trail (though some trails are so overgrown that wouldn’t matter). That all brushed out with some Manely Long Hair detangler in about 20-30 minutes. That was when I became sold on Manely! I literally thought that some spots like her armpits were so bad that I would have to shave them out-and I am a professional groomer and know how to not shave if at all possible-just to give you an idea of how bad this was. April had a lovely correct coat, so I was probably going to cry if I had had to shave any of it. Bottom two photos are before and top is after.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> This is my April after going on a trail ride with us at our local state park. We ride the horse on the trails, but she is off leash and I let her run ahead and in big circles around us so she doesn’t just stay on the trail (though some trails are so overgrown that wouldn’t matter). That all brushed out with some Manely Long Hair detangler in about 20-30 minutes. That was when I became sold on Manely! I literally thought that some spots like her armpits were so bad that I would have to shave them out-and I am a professional groomer and know how to not shave if at all possible-just to give you an idea of how bad this was. April had a lovely correct coat, so I was probably going to cry if I had had to shave any of it. Bottom two photos are before and top is after.


That picture reminds me of the time my sister's previous collie went running out with the dogs. Worst thing ever + sitting down to comb the burrs out, I discovered that my sister had not been line brushing him. >.< 

You know this as a pro groomer, but sharing it here...

Goldens have double coats, but it isn't the end of the world if you just run a slicker over them like I did in the video. Gets the burrs and loose hair out pretty easy, etc, etc.

But if you try doing that with rough collies - bad idea. It brushes out the top coat, but does not get anywhere near the deeper layers of fur close to the skin. So you have lamb's ear solid mats growing in there under their fur + you have a dog breed that may snap very easily because they do not handle pain at a very low pain threshold. >.< You can pull on a golden's coat and they don't feel it or care. Collie - it's literally like trying to get gum out of your 5 year old daughter's hair.  

That was a case where - thank God for seam rippers and strippers.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

SRW said:


> Lubricate that Retriever!
> It really helps.
> View attachment 895266


That stuff is magical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

